
Ask HN: Help on how to start getting customers - rgill2000
Ive built a SAAS product aimed at small take-away&#x2F;restaurants.  It provides EPOS, website and online ordering in a single package.  Not revolutionary but works well.  Android tablet and online based.<p>I have a single client (family member) who has been using this product in their business reliably for over a year as Ive gradually added functionality.<p>The product is still rough around the edges, but a lot of this is cosmetic or usability in certain areas.<p>What Im now stuck with is how to move this forward to get some proper customers.  Theres maybe some mindset issues here whether i&#x27;m worried about whether the product is polished enough or how to actually get people to want to use it.<p>Any help, advice or starting points would be appreciated.
======
mindcrime
[https://startupschool.org/library](https://startupschool.org/library)

[https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/09...](https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/0989200507)

------
aregsarkissian
Only way to find out is to go talk to some small restaurant owners. Maybe
there are some industry events that you can demo your service to
restauranteurs.

